# Anyone know Young, Chin (Jin) Park - of Hwarangdo?



## YounWha (Dec 5, 2007)

Young, Chin (Jin) Park?

I think he was one of the original jidokwan graduates???


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 5, 2007)

Can't say that I have.  Any general location you care to share?


----------



## YounWha (Dec 6, 2007)

Location unknown at this time...


----------

